# Screen Capture Utility



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there a easy, and preferably free, screen capture utility out there? What, if anything, do PB members use?

Blessings!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 30, 2008)

The best is SnagIt. It does everything. It is $50 or so, though. I saw a couple of freewares, but don't know if they are any good:

Farstone Capture

Screengrab (for Firefox)

flickr and WEBIMAGER

Window Clippings 1.5 - Kenny Kerr


----------



## danmpem (Jun 30, 2008)

You mean to record video of what you are doing on your computer? It's CamStudio. Once you save the video file, compress and convert it using SUPER Video Converter.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jun 30, 2008)

I use one called MWSnap daily. It does everything I need it to do and it's user-friendly.

Free Software of Mirek Wojtowicz


----------



## Gryphonette (Jun 30, 2008)

IrfanView...it's free and works a treat. I use it all the time. When you've got a screen you want to capture, hit PrtSc, then open IrfanView, hit Ctrl+V, and Bob's your uncle. 

Use the mouse to capture the bit you actually want, then go up to Edit and scroll down to Crop Selection. Then save in whatever format you want. It supports almost anything.

It's also the program I use to change a photo or graphic from one file format to another.

Great program! Everyone should have it. ;^)


----------



## Archlute (Jun 30, 2008)

So it looks like I am a little behind the times. 

Could somebody please give me a short, bullet-point list of what good uses a program like this has? 

I can't think of too many, but I am not feeling very creative today, either.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 30, 2008)

Archlute said:


> So it looks like I am a little behind the times.
> 
> Could somebody please give me a short, bullet-point list of what good uses a program like this has?
> 
> I can't think of too many, but I am not feeling very creative today, either.



All I look for are these:

- Easy to learn
- Easy to use after I learn it
- Clear video (or adjustable quality)
- Options on sound input (mic or what is playing on the computer)

I don't worry about filetype output or compression quality; I can do all that with SUPER (noted above).


----------



## Archlute (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant to ask "what do you do with a program like this?"

Thanks.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 30, 2008)

Archlute said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant to ask "what do you do with a program like this?"
> 
> Thanks.



I can record what I am doing on my screen in the same way someone can use a video camera to record a birthday party. It's like taking a video camera and pointing it right at your monitor. I record video tutorials for people I work for; I can walk them through the program, adding commentary here and there. They can pause it, or watch it again as many times as they like. It makes teaching the same program repeatedly much, much easier.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wel other than doing a Print Screen or ALT+Print Screen windows and then pasting into paint or some other application, I would recommend snag it, it isn't free but works very well.


----------

